# Loose Ends - A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi!

My novel "Loose Ends" was published through Kindle Amazon about three weeks ago. http://www.amazon.com/Loose-OReilly-Paranormal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003Y5H8IK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282407285&sr=8-1

Here's the description: 
_Dying is what changed Mary O'Reilly's life. Well, actually, coming back from the dead and having the ability to communicate with ghosts is really what did it. 
Now, a private investigator in rural Freeport, Illinois, Mary's trying to learn how to incorporate her experience as a Chicago cop and new-found talent into a real job. Her challenge is to solve the mysteries, get real evidence (a ghost's word just doesn't hold up in court), and be sure the folks in town, especially the handsome new police chief, doesn't think she's nuts. 
Twenty-four years ago, a young woman drowned in the swimming pool of a newly elected State Senator. It was ruled an accident. But now, as the Senator prepares to move on to higher positions, the ghost of the woman is appearing to the Senator's wife. 
Mary is hired to discover the truth behind the death. She unearths a connection between the murder and the disappearance of five little girls whose cases, twenty-four years later, are still all unsolved. As she digs further she becomes the next target for serial killers' quest to tie up all his loose ends._

I've been amazed at the response of Kindle readers - and gratified at their willingness to not only post reviews, but share information about a new author. This is a great community!

Thanks for letting me share!

Terri


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Terri, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a paranormal fan and this one definitely grabbed my interest. It's on my to-read list, Terri!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, Terri, and congratulations on your book!
> 
> (If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann! I hadn't received the welcome letter yet - I appreciate the information! I've been looking around the Book Bazaar - but I haven't found those details yet. I'll keep looking!  Thanks again!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Darcia said:


> I'm a paranormal fan and this one definitely grabbed my interest. It's on my to-read list, Terri!


Thanks Darcia - I really hope you like it! I would love to hear what you think about it once you've read it!

Terri


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on your book! Best of luck with it 

Sandy


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Congrats on your book! Best of luck with it
> 
> Sandy


Thanks so much!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

After three and a half weeks "Loose Ends" has sold 100+ copies and has 12 five-star reviews. I've also added it so Smashwords (thanks to the Kindleboard authors for that great piece of advice) last week - so far, one sale and 13 downloads. So, we'll see where all that goes. Here's my Smashwords link: 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22435


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I've just been approved for Premium Status through Smashwords.  It'll take a couple of weeks, but soon "Loose Ends" will be available through Barnes and Noble, Borders, Apple and Sony - I'm interested to see what happens.  I closed the month with 121 books sold.  I don't know if that's a good number for the first month of a new author - but I'm pretty happy with it.  The best thing has been the response - between reviews and notes on Facebook it's been great.  My favorite Facebook note was a young college girl who wrote, "I want to know what happened to the hottie police chief's wife. "    I loved that!!  

My next exciting news is that I've been approached to talk about "Loose Ends" on a MAJOR Chicago radio station.  I can't tell you more, because it's still being discussed, but I'll let you know all about it when things are firmed up!

Thanks again for your advice and support!!!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Working my way through the second book now.  "Loose Ends" has stayed either in or near the top ten in Ghost stories. Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I've sold 130 books this month and received some nice notes from readers.  So far Smashwords hasn't done a whole lot for me - but I suppose it takes a while for the other catalogs to actually show your work.  

I'm finishing up another book - not the second in the series (still working on that) - but another paranormal novel I had written but put to the side because it was based on a hurricane hitting New Orleans and I didn't want it out too close to Katrina.  I should be posting about that one in the next few weeks.  Thanks again, for all of your support!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

September was a great month - we welcomed a new grandson into our family last week.   So, I've been in the Atlanta area being a grandma - there is not a better job in the world.  "Loose Ends" continued to do well, even though I didn't pay a lot of attention to it.   I doubled my August sales in September and as of this morning, my sales in October are soaring - 60 books in three days.  

I will be posting another book this week - but I'll tell you all about it in a separate thread. 

Thanks for all of your support!!!  "Loose Ends" was in the top five in Kindle books - under "Paranormal" this weekend - I am just thrilled!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Grabbing the sample.  'Grats on your success


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you so much - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello!!!

October is a wonderful month for ghost stories.    "Loose Ends" has been the #1 Paranormal Mystery through Amazon Kindle for several days and it's sold over 200 copies in October alone.  I've received a few more reviews - one more 5-star review at Amazon and another 5-star review at Goodreads. I appreciate all of the feedback and the readers who have contacted me.  It's wonderful to interact with readers.

I've just posted about my second book - not a Mary O'Reilly Mystery (I'm still working on that one) - but a different series about a government agency called the PRCD (Paranormal Research and Containment Division.)  I'm excited about telling you all of their stories.  

Have a great week.  Pick up some ghost stories - they'll get you in the mood for Halloween! 

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

My stats on "Loose Ends" at Amazon are wonderful:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #714 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#2 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#4 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

The whole e-book experience is amazing.  I would have never believed that my book would be ranked higher than Nora Roberts or Stephen King.  It's mind boggling!   

This month has been exceptional - three more reviews (one 4-star and two 5-star) and 450 sales so far this month.  I'm overwhelmed.  Thanks to all those who are giving "Loose Ends" a chance!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

Loose Ends is doing well this month:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,017 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult

In October the sales have been great - over 600 sales.  

Thanks for giving Loose Ends a chance!!!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I was just contacted yesterday about the complex Chinese translation Rights for Loose Ends.  It seems my first traditionally published book will be in Mandarin   - how cool is that?  I called my friend, Noel Hynd (The amazing author of Ghosts) and he very kindly helped me through this process, along with setting me up with an agent who works international deals.  I told him that I felt I was living someone else's life. 

Loose Ends is either number one or two on the Amazon list for Ghost Stories. (Noel did acknowledge that my being number one and his being number 38 bothered him just a bit, but he decided to help me anyway.  )

Thanks to all of you readers (and writers) who have encouraged, supported and shared!

Terri


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the success of Loose Ends, Terri!  I'm on my way to download a sample.

Have a lovely weekend.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Congratulations on the success of Loose Ends, Terri! I'm on my way to download a sample.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karen - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, Terri,
Just an FYI - my review for Loose Ends went up on TRR this morning. I'm going to also cross-post it to Amazon and GoodReads. Very much enjoyed it - thanks so much. And I concur - what DID happen to Chief McHotty's wife?


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Hey, Terri,
> Just an FYI - my review for Loose Ends went up on TRR this morning. I'm going to also cross-post it to Amazon and GoodReads. Very much enjoyed it - thanks so much. And I concur - what DID happen to Chief McHotty's wife?


Thanks so much for the great review. I've just finished writing the second book on the series - I have it at my editors for review this week. So, soon you will find out a little more about Chief McHotty's wife.  Oh, and you'll see more romance between Bradley and Mary. I am interested in the editorial blemishes you mentioned. I know Kindle originally had issues with the m-dash - so I reformatted those. But, I thought the Smashwords formating was fine.

Thanks again!!!

Terri


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Ack.  I'll look and see if it's still on my Kindle (I keep my library on my PC for the most part) - if so, I'll send you a list via PM.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for Book 2 - in fact, if it's not too much of a hassle, feel free to PM me.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks - I really appreciate it.  And, no, it's not a problem to PM you.   

Terri


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay!  Book is still in Kindle w/ highlights - I'll send that over to you in a bit.

Just to clarify - I meant PM me when Book 2 comes out   I'm a spaz, today, I'm afraid.  But I am definitely in line for #2


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Yay! Book is still in Kindle w/ highlights - I'll send that over to you in a bit.
> 
> Just to clarify - I meant PM me when Book 2 comes out  I'm a spaz, today, I'm afraid. But I am definitely in line for #2


Actually - I understood that you meant PM you for book two - so, you're making more sense than you thought!  Thanks again!!! Terri


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a really intriguing premise. I need to check this out soon.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

SidneyW said:


> That's a really intriguing premise. I need to check this out soon.


Please do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought this back in August when it was first announced and plucked it from the "To Read" list this evening.  I am sorry to say that I won't be reading it. . . .there are no paragraph indents or even line spaces between paragraphs.  It's just too hard to read with this lack of formatting.  I have requested a refund from Amazon, though it's obviously been more than 7 days so that's probably not going to happen.  But I've deleted it from my Kindle . . . . it's a shame, really, because I, too, thought the premise interesting. . .but I just don't want to work that hard.  Sorry.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bought this back in August when it was first announced and plucked it from the "To Read" list this evening. I am sorry to say that I won't be reading it. . . .there are no paragraph indents or even line spaces between paragraphs. It's just too hard to read with this lack of formatting. I have requested a refund from Amazon, though it's obviously been more than 7 days so that's probably not going to happen. But I've deleted it from my Kindle . . . . it's a shame, really, because I, too, thought the premise interesting. . .but I just don't want to work that hard. Sorry.


Ann - I'm sorry - there were some initial formatting errors in the book. I've since changed that. I would be happy to send you a coupon on Smashwords for a free updated copy.

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann - I was so glad we were able to clear up the formatting issue. 

It's been a crazy run since Thanksgiving - "Loose Ends" and her sister novel "Good Tidings" are competing for second and third place in the Ghosts Genre - both in Kindle Books and traditional books.  

I've received six new reviews since Thanksgiving for Loose Ends - four 5-star and two 4-star - I'm thrilled. 

Since the release of "Good Tidings" sales for both books are going really well.  I am going to start the third book this month!!

Thanks to all!!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I have just sold 2500 copies of "Loose Ends."  The reviews have been wonderful and the readers have been supportive and funny!!  I suppose that's been the best part so far - connecting with the readers. I received an e-mail from a reader yesterday:

Hello Ms. Reid,

I can't stop reading your Mary O'Reilly stories! They are sensational, suspenseful, witty, and comedically romantic.  I actually feel sad when I'm on the last page. These books definitely speak to me because I love ghost stories, mysteries and witty characters. I have read Loose Ends and felt that I needed another fix so I bought Good Tidings. I cannot wait for you to come out with another sequel! Will you come out with a sequel? If so, what would the release date be? These books are good enough to be a tv series. Thank you for writing such great stories. 

Why would anyone want to do anything else for a living? 

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

To celebrate St Patrick's Day and the upcoming release of "Never Forgotten - A Mary o'Reilly Paranormal Mystery"  - "Loose Ends" will be on sale for 99 cents.

Loose Ends has been a best-selling Paranormal Mystery for months.  With 44 reviews - it has an overall ranking of 4.5 stars.  

May you always have walls for the winds,
a roof for the rain, tea beside the fire,
laughter to cheer you, those you love near you,
and all your heart might desire.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5H8IK 

Loose Ends is FREE today and tomorrow (Friday and Saturday) in honor of St. Patrick's Day. Enjoy!!!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Loose Ends is FREE today (Saturday) and tomorrow.


----------

